# Dieppe/Newhaven.....fares and overnighting at terminal ?????



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Not sure whether to post here or wildcamping....but here goes !
Two queries.....I have just been quoted 117€ for a single crossing Dieppe to Newhaven 3rd April.......I haven't done this one before......anyone know of any cheaper offers before I book it ? It sounds good to me .......M/H, 1 person, 1 dog.
Seeing as I will arrive lateish at night........is there anywhere to overnight at the ferry terminal in Newhaven ?
I am making for Wokingham, so I think this crossing will be more convenient than the cheaper Calais/Dover one, bearing in mind that I will be doing all the driving myself over 3 days from Malaga.
Any helpful advice gratefully received
Lynda


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I,ve used it a couple of times. Nice ships and saves a lot of miles if your coming from spain. I have stayed at the Dieppe terminal but never at Newhaven. I don't think it will be a problem to stay at the terminal, it's not that busy and there seems to be plenty of space.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dollaryen.......think I will book it if no-one has any better ideas ??
Lynda


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

The other option is LD lines from Le Harve to Portsmouth. Leaves at about 4 or 5 in the afternoon. It's owned by the same company as the Dieppe service. There was nothing in it when i last booked.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Tried that but its 50€ dearer........


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*Dieppe/Newwhaven fares and overnight parking*

You might want to consider Portsmouth as it is right on the M3 and Wokingham is about 60 miles up the M3. What you save in ferry costs might well be lost in very expensive fuel costs here in UK at the moment. Taking into consideration that and time, it may well be a much better bet for you. Newhaven is about 60ish miles east of Pompey You would either need to drive to Portsmouth on A27 (a nightmare I encounter twice a day)to pick up the M3 or go to Brighton, pick up the A23/M23 then M25 then pick up the Wokingham road.

As we live in the South and know the area Portsmouth is the option we would choose. Newhaven is very quiet and you might well be able to overnight there but I have read posts that Portsmouth is equally as quiet.

We have used Portsmouth to cross the channel but have never stayed there as we only live 30 miles away.

Good luck and enjoy your trip.

Marian


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Portsmouth on the M3, not when i lived there. It's on the M27. To get to Wokingham from Portsmouth i would go up the A32 through the meon valley, but thats just me.


----------

